# 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans Poster Revealed, Surprisingly Starring the Audi R15 plus.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When planning the design of the 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans race poster, those determining the look of the poster must've found themselves in a bit of a conundrum. Of course Audi would have to be featured as they'd only nabbed a 1-2-3 podium sweep at the 2010 race. Still, a race livery for the new R18 has yet to be revealed.

So what is a French race to do in such a case? Apparently the ACO decided to go with the current car... the R15 plus. Detail freaks likely won't find that the only departure from the reality of this year's 24 Hours of Le Mans. As it turns out, the grand stands full of fans on either side of the course are on the approaching side of the Dunlop Bridge and not the departure. There there's the car in the shot... with black hoops like the one that took first place last year but with Dindo Capello (according to the helmet) at the wheel.

To be honest. We don't care. We're still going to try to nab one for our garage wall.

And worth noting, this won't be the only official poster for the 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans. Here's a quick blurb from the ACO that we received with the above image.



> For the 79th edition of the 24 hours, to be held on 11th and 12th June 2011, the agency 'La Fourmi' has created a dynamic graphic design particularly where it links strength of machines and the passion of the crowd, all strongly emphasized by the red and blue.
> The first poster will not be alone. It will soon be followed by a second version with other cars and even a third, specifically designed for the United Kingdom and countless British fans who come to the Le Mans circuit each year.
> 
> This design fits perfectly in the long and rich tradition of posters of the 24 Hours of Le Mans. It will be visible soon on over 1,000 billboards across France not counting the many variations: stickers, t-shirts, posters, magazine covers, advertisements ...


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Also note that the old 908 is on the program cover too? And the new 908 has been known of for a quite a few weeks now, and what it'll look like.

And of course, aside from the Castrol sponsorship, the R15's haven't revealed anything about what the R18's will look like either.


----------

